# Muskegon Water height



## UPgator (Sep 11, 2013)

Does anyone know if the Muskegon below the croton damn is waddable?


----------



## Steelee (Aug 26, 2003)

`Flow at 4800. Not a good idea to wade now


----------



## UPgator (Sep 11, 2013)

thank you!


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Definitely not now. Usually you can wade to around 8 ft on the gauge. almost 10 now I believe.
Looked again and it's at 11.45!


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

GuppyII said:


> Definitely not now. Usually you can wade to around 8 ft on the gauge. almost 10 now I believe.
> Looked again and it's at 11.45!



"11.45" .. and climbing:yikes:. Could be at it's highest EVER in a couple days. I live above Croton, BUT below Hardy, which if that ever let go, it would be goodbye to everything prolly clear down to Muskegon. Scary!


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

The water was over the banks at Maple Island at noon yesterday, it will be covering the rd pretty soon it looks like.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

eyesforever said:


> "11.45" .. and climbing:yikes:. Could be at it's highest EVER in a couple days. I live above Croton, BUT below Hardy, which if that ever let go, it would be goodbye to everything prolly clear down to Muskegon. Scary!


Almost happen once before. http://www.mlive.com/news/muskegon/index.ssf/2012/03/the_flood_of_1986_what_it_teac.html
Just think, those dams are almost thirty years older.
The carnage that water did to western streams was unbelievable. My family helped out friends make a new drive to their cabin on the PM as the river created a new channel and took the old one out. If I showed you a pic of the cabin in relation to normal water level you would not believe over three feet of water was running through the cabin.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

The river has already set a new second highest crest today and will continue to rise until as late as Wednesday afternoon. Authorities are reporting 12.5 crest 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Few pictures of the chaos on the Mo. New bridge rd. below newaygo with the water about 18" below the bridge. And the others are from Anderson flats that sign read 16' to 17'. Those pictures were taken about 2.5 hrs ago and things are progressing fast. Expect new bridge to be shut down and under water the night fall. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

I just drove around myself and it's crazy right now. At this rate Brooks creek will also be taking over a bunch of roads here soon. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Friend has a house on Spruce Ave and had to evacuate. Had 5 inches in his rain gauge this morning.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

It's bad out there. Rivers flooding, people are evacuated from homes, its snowing outside and 28° and all I can hope is that when I get home the power is back on.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

Talked to my cousin that lives on the river above Rogers, water behind his house is just below the top rail of his dock/party deck. The floor of the deck is 4' above normal summer level, and the rail is another 3 foot up so there is still a lot of water coming down. Those 30 steps down to the river are a pain most of the time but today they are a wonderful thing.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

troutguy26 said:


> I just drove around myself and it's crazy right now. At this rate Brooks creek will also be taking over a bunch of roads here soon.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's not a very long creek nor does it cross many roads. At least the creek out of Brooks Lake, in Brooks Township that is..
The City of Newaygo is within the Brooks Township boundaries also.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

Big Prairie township, my property entrance as of yesterday


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Bucket-Back said:


> That's not a very long creek nor does it cross many roads. At least the creek out of Brooks Lake, in Brooks Township that is..
> The City of Newaygo is within the Brooks Township boundaries also.


I guess I should have been more clear, if it crosses Maple Island or 128th (which it was close) that could shut down a lot of access to places. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

UPgator said:


> Does anyone know if the Muskegon below the croton damn is waddable?


 Some people just hafta fish


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Watch "MVI 4057" on YouTube


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

4 and a half gates open yesterday! Never seen more than 3 in 18 years fishing there.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

In '86 they were talking about losing Hardy & Croton dams, any risk of that this time around?


----------

